# Geddy Lee the Betta



## trotfox5 (Apr 26, 2009)

Named in honor of my favorite bass player fom the band Rush. In the last one you can see the site in the background because it's on my desk


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

He's beautiful. Haha, it the last one you can totally see the forum.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok, I'm gonna have to take a pic of Red and send it in if I can  lol, I think he kinda likes me movin him around. yesterday I'd bring him into the living room where everyone is. But I won't be able to do that with a 10gal tank.
btw... how do you know what sex they are  lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Females have shorter fins. Altho there are species of bettas where there are short finned males.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He looks kind of like my fish, Fishy.....


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

look like mine as well haha. i guess htis kind is commonly sold?


----------

